# شرح لتصميم المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه للطرق



## أشرف مختار (24 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجوامن الاخوة المهندسين شرح لتصميم المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه للطرق ومعادلات التصميم


----------



## أشرف مختار (2 فبراير 2008)

ارجوا من الاخوه عناوين وتليفونات المكاتب الاستشارية بالأمارات العربيه المتحده


----------



## مهندس وصفي (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوان وظع شرح تفصيلي للمنحنيات الافقية والراسية وكيفية تصميمها وتصقيطها


----------



## COLONEL20000 (3 فبراير 2008)

لوسمحتم اريد كيفيه عمل ترافيرس


----------



## ali areef (26 أبريل 2009)

*لوسمحتم اريد كيفيه عمل ترافيرس*​


----------



## صالح علوي (27 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ساجدة علي (29 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nazarhja1968 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو افادتنا بما يساعدنا من برامج حاسبة بخصوص تصميم المنحنيات الافقية و العمودية للطرق مع الشكر للموقع و لمن يشارك


----------



## nazarhja1968 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ... هل صحيح ان اللاند ديسك توب لتصميم الطرق يعطي نتائج خاطئة احيانا؟


----------



## nazarhja1968 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا..............


----------



## nazarhja1968 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا. . . . . .


----------



## nazarhja1968 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة و نامل المزيد


----------



## nazarhja1968 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ما خطوات تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية؟


----------



## مصطفوى (14 نوفمبر 2009)

أشرف مختار قال:


> أرجوامن الاخوة المهندسين شرح لتصميم المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه للطرق ومعادلات التصميم


 ممتاز وشكرآ


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mely (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو الرد للاهمية
عندى طريق بطول 177 متر طولى وعرض 8 متر بلاطات خرسانية والمطلوب تنفيذه واكيد مش حيتصب خرسانة مرة واحدة بس كنت عاوز اعرف مواصفات او المساحة المسطحة المطلوبة فى تقسيم الطرق حتى لا يحدث بها شروخ او هبوط


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اين البرنامج ياهندسة


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ابحث في المنتدى مشاركات ahmadj5


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 فبراير 2010)

انا عندى الشرح للمنحنيات الافقية والراسية

بس على ورق مش عارف انزلها هنا ازى


----------



## saqrmasr (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## sameh86 (24 فبراير 2010)

:79::61:انا عندى الشرح للمنحنيات الافقية والراسية

بس على ورق مش عارف انزلها هنا ازى


----------



## jak88 (24 فبراير 2010)

ممممممممممممممممممممشكور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## ibrahim777 (28 فبراير 2010)

اللي عنده الشرح على الورق يسحبها بجهاز سكانر وينزلها المنتدى على شكل صور مرتبة اويحولها الى ملف pdf ببرنامج خاص وبعدين ينزلها
انا جربت من قبل اصور بالجوال وكان واضح وسحبت الصور للكمبيوتر 
اهم شي اللي عنده الشرح يفيدنا فيه لان الموضوع لحد الان بدون اي نتيجه


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## ليال الصيف (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لهدا
الجهد الرائع وفقكم الله


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (14 أبريل 2010)

اخى موجودعندى شرح كامل على جهازى هنزلةليك فى القريب


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شرح لتصميم المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه للطرق


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شرح لتصميم المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه للطرق


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

حاضر انا هشوف اسكنر فى اقرب وقت ممكن وهنزله ان شاء الله


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

*شرح ترافرس*

شرح الترافرس


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ


----------



## ma79 (25 أبريل 2010)

لقد خملت البرنامج عام 2004 ولم اعلاف ان اعمل به و طلبت الشرح خوالي 3 سنوات ولم اجدها انشاء الله نستفيد بطلبك


----------



## sico (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ASOAZIZ (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوية الله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## Soliman.S (29 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

 * مرفق شرح الترافرسات المقفلة والموصلة والشبكات المركبة*
*
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/256250071/6c4d3be2/____.html?


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لايوجد شرح


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م محمد رحيم (12 يوليو 2010)

ايه ياجماعه الناس اللى بتقول شكرا من اول الموضوع دي بتقول شكرا ومشكورده بيسال سؤال ايه الفهم مفيش خالص خلاص افهمكوا واللى هيفهم ومايعملش كده تاني هجيبله بونبوني الراجل بيسال سؤال ومنتظر إجابة او إفادة ومش منتظر استظراف من حد ما بيفهمش او حد اناني عاوز يزود عدد مشاركاته
والله حرام عليكو لما بنلاقي موضوع فى مشاركات كتيير بيبقى فى استفادة انما اللى انتو بتعملوه ده بتضيعه وقتنا فى الفر والتقليب على الفاضي .
وان شاء الله ربنا يجازيكو بما تستحقونه​


----------



## lotfree (22 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم
لو سمحتم اريد جمع معلمات عن تنفيذ شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي
و رمضان كريم


----------



## lotfree (22 أغسطس 2010)

*[email protected]*

سلام عليكم
لو سمحتم اريد جمع معلومات عن تنفيذ شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي
و رمضان كريم


----------



## ياسر سالمان (23 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومات قيمة .... فين ....*



nazarhja1968 قال:


> معلومات قيمة و نامل المزيد


 هى فين المعلومات القيمة دى ... هى مكتوبة بالحبر السرى ولا معمول لها اخفاء


----------



## ياسر سالمان (23 أغسطس 2010)

م محمد رحيم قال:


> ايه ياجماعه الناس اللى بتقول شكرا من اول الموضوع دي بتقول شكرا ومشكورده بيسال سؤال ايه الفهم مفيش خالص خلاص افهمكوا واللى هيفهم ومايعملش كده تاني هجيبله بونبوني الراجل بيسال سؤال ومنتظر إجابة او إفادة ومش منتظر استظراف من حد ما بيفهمش او حد اناني عاوز يزود عدد مشاركاته
> 
> والله حرام عليكو لما بنلاقي موضوع فى مشاركات كتيير بيبقى فى استفادة انما اللى انتو بتعملوه ده بتضيعه وقتنا فى الفر والتقليب على الفاضي .
> 
> وان شاء الله ربنا يجازيكو بما تستحقونه​


 جزاك الله خيراً نريد مشاركة فعالة ومفيدة للجميع فالذى يفعلون ذلك انما يزيدون عدد الصفحات نضيع وقتنا فى الصفحات بحثاً عن الملعومة ... اللى عنده افادة يا ريت يفيد وبلاش استظراف ...


----------



## اسعد حامد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لمن يتحفنا ويعمق معرفتنا في هذا المنتدى


----------



## ahmadj5 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي ابحث في مشاركات الاخ الغالي دفع الله حمدان جزاه الله كل خير و وفق الله


----------



## chahine baroud (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بالاعمال المفيدة والى الامام


----------



## علي الجرجري (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين على هذه الجهود


----------



## بسام اليمني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## خيري الامين (3 يناير 2011)

لوسمحتوا اريد كيفية تصميم المنحني الراسي والافقي للطريق


----------



## Evil Heart (13 يناير 2011)

الاخوان الي بشكرو ومافي شي!!!
طيب ليش هذا التصرف ؟؟؟ بس عشان تزيد عدد مشاركاتهم!!
تعبت وانا اقلب صفحات هذا الموضوع وماشفت الا " مشكوووووور "


----------



## العريجي محمد (24 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير*​


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (1 أبريل 2011)

ممممتاز


----------



## المهندس5010 (7 مايو 2011)

اين شرح المنحنيات الافقية


----------



## المهندس5010 (7 مايو 2011)

اريد شرح المنحنيات الافقية ضروري


----------



## المهندس5010 (7 مايو 2011)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng.Louay (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل .......... بالتوفيق


----------



## rami777700 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا..............*


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rami777700 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا..


----------



## rami777700 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا..............


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل شوقت (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## علي الدبس (11 ديسمبر 2011)

​​*الاخوان الي بشكرو ومافي شي!!!
طيب ليش هذا التصرف ؟؟؟ بس عشان تزيد عدد مشاركاتهم!!
تعبت وانا اقلب صفحات هذا الموضوع وماشفت الا " مشكوووووور "*​


----------



## ثعيلي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أرجو أن أفيدكم بعض الشئ، وسوف أقوم بإرفاق ليسبات لعمل المسقط الأفقي والرأسي

الليسب الأول:

برنامج ليسب لحساب ورسم المنحنى الشهير المستعمل في تصميم المنحنيات الأفقيه في الطرق الكلوتوئيد (klothoid)، ومعه رسم توضيحي. 
كما أن البرنامج مفيد في أعمال المساحة الخاصة بالطرق حيث يقوم بتحديد نقاط على المنحنى يتم قراءة إحداثياتها وتنزيلها مباشرة على الطبيعة دون الحاجه إلى الدخول في حسابات طويلة وذلك إذا كان الرسم منسوباً إلى جملة إحداثيات. 
لتشغيل البرنامج حمله واكتب kloto.

الليسب الثاني:
برنامج صغير يتكون من ملف ليسب وحيد Freehand.lsp، يسمح للمستخدم بإضفاء لمسة فنية على رسومه، حيث إنه يمنح الخطوط ومتعددات الخطوط مظهراً متعرجاً يوحي بأن الرسم قد تم باليد الحرة، كما أنه يضيف بعض الزيادات على نهايات الخطوط زيادة في تأكيد هذا الإيحاء.

الليسب الثالث:
برنامج يقوم بإنشاء شبكة مربعات على المخططات الطوبوغرافية، حيث لابد من وجود شبكة تربيعات عليها وبتباعد 10 سم بين الضلع والآخر، فإذا كان مقياس الطباعة مثلاً 1/200 فإن التباعد بين خطوط الشبكة على المخطط سيظهر 10 سم على الورق، ولكنه يقابل 20 متراً في الواقع. 
طريقة الاستخدام: 

بعد تحميل البرنامج نكتب mnet في نافذة الأوامر، وندخل الزاوية اليسرى العليا بكتابة إحداثياتها أو باستخدام الفأرة، ويفضل أن تكون الإحداثيات أعداداً صحيحة، ثم ندخل الزاوية اليمنى السفلى باستخدام الفأرة فقط بحيث يحيط المستطيل المطاطي بكل الرسم أو يزيد عليه قليلاً، ثم ندخل طول ضلع المربع، ويتم الاختيار هنا حسب مقياس الرسم. يقوم البرنامج برسم الشبكة مع ترقيمها بمقياس وموقع مناسبين، وتحذف الزوائد الناجمة عن الاختيار العشوائي للنقطة الثانية

الليسب الرابع:
إذا كان لدينا طريق بميل عرضي ثابت S% وأثناء الدخول في المنعطف ولتخفيف القوه النابذه لابد من تغيير هذا الميل ليصبح اكبر مما كان وباتجاه مركز المنعطف وهذا الانتقال في الميل العرضي لايتم بشكل فجائي بل يحتاج الى مسافة معينه يتم خلالها الانتقال من الميل S% الى الميل T%بشكل متدرج وسلس
يقوم البرنامج بحساب مقدار الرفع العرضاني عن المحوروذلك لطرفي الطريق اليميني واليساري(SUPERELEVATION)
ويرسم المقطع الطولي (PROFILE) للطرفين بمقياس الشاقولي عشرة أضعاف الأفقي,ويضع منسوب اعتباري يتم الانطلاق منه, ويرسم مسقط اأفقي توضيحي للنقاط اليمينيه واليساريه كما يكتب المعادله المستخدمه في العمليات الحسابيه 
الإدخالات:
1-	مسافة التغير اللازمه للانتقال من ميل عرضي إلى ميل آخر وتتراوح عادة بين 25 متراً وحتى 100 متراً
2-	الميل العرضي على يمين المحور في البدايه ويؤخذ مضروباً ب 100 وإذا كان نازلاً عن المحور يكون سالباً وإذا كان صاعداً يؤخذ موجباً مثلاً(2 أو -2 أو 1.5 أو –1,5)والرقم 2 يعني 2% وهكذا
3-	الميل العرضي على يسار المحور وينطبق عليه نفس الاعتبارات السابقه
4-	الميل العرضي على يمين المحور في النهايه وهو الذي يكون ثابتاً في المنعطف
5-	الميل العرضي على يسار المحور في النهايه
6-	عرض الطريق على يمين المحور (ليس من الضروري أن يكون المحور في المنتصف)
7-	عرض الطريق على يسار المحور
8-	المسافات بين النقاط المحسوبه
لتشغيل البرنامج حمله ثم اكتب sup تحصل على مخطط مشابه لملف الرسم المرفق

الليسب الخامس:
لقياس المسافات وعمل جدول وايجاد الميل للخطوط المائلة

للمسافة نكتب Dst ونتبع الخطوات فى سطر الاوامر لتنفيذ الامر صحيحاً
لعمل جدول نكتب Mnet وتحديد الاركان
لايجاد الميل نكتب Slope ونختار الخط

الليسب السادس:
ليسب يختص بالمساحه والاحداثيات

الشرح مرفق مع الملف

وأخيراً ليسب لرسم المسقط الرأسي كاملاً 

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## محمد برسى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مرفق ملف يشرح كل تفاصيل تصاميم الطرق..... لكي تعم الفائدة 

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## كمال محمد رسول (6 يونيو 2012)

شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## كمال محمد رسول (22 يونيو 2012)

thank yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## hamdy khedawy (23 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (23 يونيو 2012)

ثعيلي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أرجو أن أفيدكم بعض الشئ، وسوف أقوم بإرفاق ليسبات لعمل المسقط الأفقي والرأسي
> 
> ...


رجاء اضافة الشرح للاهمية وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## منصور حمدى (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## moshb2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن برنامج اسقاط الكروكيات لوندز سفن


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (21 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (21 يناير 2013)

اسحبها اسكنر ونزلها كصور


----------



## thaher (8 أبريل 2013)

الله يجزيكم خيرا لكم الشكر


----------



## mohands2009 (11 أبريل 2013)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه على الملف المرفق


----------



## اسامة رجا (29 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوور


----------



## علي الدبس (1 ديسمبر 2013)

خذ لك يا خوي هالرابط......وادعو لي 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/65sz1paU/3vertical_curve.html


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (2 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف


----------



## teerotnz (23 أكتوبر 2014)

يا إخواني حد يعرف أقل وأقصي ميل طولي وعرضي مسموح به في الطرق كام بمعنب آخر حد عنده جدول الميول ده كصورة مثلا.. شكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## noor91 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني انا بحاجه لكتاب او اي مرجع لتاريخ الاشارات الضوئيه ( تاريخ انظمتها وكيف تطورت من عداد مؤقت الى انظمه مجسات وانظمه ذكيه اذا في مجال ) وياريت مرجع باللغه الانجليزيه

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (29 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## حمادة شحاتة محمد (11 يونيو 2017)

أشرف مختار قال:


> أرجوامن الاخوة المهندسين شرح لتصميم المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه للطرق ومعادلات التصميم


 ddcd


----------



## ياسرعبدو (4 سبتمبر 2017)

تم الاجابة على هذا السوال من قبل عده اشخاص ذوي خبرة في هذا المجال ويمكن الاطلاع على إفادتهم من خلال الرابط التالي

https://www.bayt.com/ar/specialties...م-المنحنيات-في-الطرق-وتحديد-سرعة-السير-عليها/

منقول للفايدة


----------

